# دارة ستانلي ماير دارة الرنين



## قوة السمعة (6 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اشكر القائمين على هذا المنتدى الرائع 
اود منكم ان تجيبوا على طلبي لو سمحتم 
بالنسبة لدارة الرنين ياإخوان جربتها وصممتها ولم تعمل بتاتا وصرلي اكتر من شهر عم طبقها على برنامج وورك بيش اكتر من مئة مرة وايضا لم تعمل ارجوا ممن عنده المخطط الصحيح والذي جربه بيده ان يضعه هنا وان يكون قابل للتطبق وان يكون ذو كفاءة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## قوة السمعة (6 يوليو 2009)

طبعا هذا هو المخطط الذي املكة


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (6 يوليو 2009)

مساء الخير 
والله انا عم بحاول اعملو بس مش راضي يعمل


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (6 يوليو 2009)

الرجاء المساعدة ممن عملو هذه الدائرة بنجاح وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (6 يوليو 2009)

بعد التوكل على الله بدأت في عمل خلية التحلل الكهربائية ولاكن وجت ان مقاومة الخلية بلغت 500 اوم مع انني وضعت اسلاك نحاسية والكثود والانود من مواسير ستانلس ستيل عدد (6) افيدوني جزاكم الله خير


----------



## sittna (23 سبتمبر 2009)

الحمد لله تمكنت من تجميع المخططات ودراستها وارجو ان يساعدني احد في شراء المواد (اعمدة الاستيل والمضخة مثلا) فانا اعيش في السودان ولا اعرف من اين اجلب هذه المواد وشكررررررررررا للجميع


----------



## الساحر (23 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك علي المعلومات


----------



## abo2010 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*أخي الكريم انت الوحيد الذي قلت ان دارة ستانلي الموجده بين ايدينا غلط وهي فعلااا غللللللللللللللللللللللللط ومليون غلط وانتظ مني الدارة التي صممتها بنفسي وبدون تعقيدات بعد العيد ان شالله بحطها هون بهاذا المنتدي القيم فعلاااااااااااااااا كل الدارات جربتها ولم تعمل*


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 يناير 2011)

-------------------------


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------

